

Seeking technical cofounder for FashionTech startup, Europe - lamplamp

	Hi!
I&#x27;m looking for a technical cofounder for a FashionTech startup with an Ecommerce component currently based in Europe. The startup is operating in a specific niche between FashionTech, Fashion and Data.<p>The startup has gotten some good early traction and market response and certain technical prototypes have already been developed. There is already a database available that with further development becomes sellable data.<p>I&#x27;m looking for someone to take this further with me, preferably someone that has experience in building startups, design skills are a plus as well as some machine learning knowledge. You&#x27;re comfortable in building producs for a mostly female market.<p>Looking forward to hear from you!<p>You can reach me at stiala12@gmail.com
======
ig1
Probably a bit too late notice for you, but this weekend there's a Fashion
themed StartupWeekend event in London:

[http://london.startupweekend.org/events/london-fashion-
start...](http://london.startupweekend.org/events/london-fashion-startup-
weekend-september-2013/)

Seems like it would be an ideal place to find likeminded cofounders.

------
mrkmcknz
Usually the best way to get quality responses from posts like this is to
include why they would want to be your cofounder. Programmers aren't short of
offers from their uncle, old friends or co-workers to work on the next
Facebook.

Let them know how/why you're going to make an awesome cofounder! :)

Best of luck!

